# Picture Perfect Poodle Weather!



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Chagall is beautiful!


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

He looks like he's got spring fever 

I love the head tilt!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Simply lovely.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Which is prettier, the flowers or the Chagall?


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Poppies*

Chagall,

I could not help but make the connection to the Classics:

Google Image Result for http://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/4600000/Dorothy-In-the-Poppy-Field-the-wizard-of-oz-4640408-1024-768.jpg HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Chagall is so beautiful! Thanks for sharing those great pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

so beautiful!!! I especially love the ear hair! Shelton's never looks that fluffy


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Chagall is so handsome. Those are my two favorite colors on that leash!

Love that head tilt and his lovely smile!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Dallasminis said:


> Which is prettier, the flowers or the Chagall?


Tough one to answer! I'm a fan of Mother Nature's, but Chagall is a true work of art! 


HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Chagall,
> 
> I could not help but make the connection to the Classics:
> Google Image Result for http://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/4600000/Dorothy-In-the-Poppy-Field-the-wizard-of-oz-4640408-1024-768.jpg HerdingStdPoodle


haha! Love it! 



schnauzerpoodle said:


> Those are my two favorite colors on that leash!


Mine too! The leash was a gift from *cavon* and Finnegan. :happy:


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

I just love Chagall pictures! I love his ears!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Don't tell Sunny, but Chagall is my favorite mini poodle.........next to Sunny, of course! What a sweet face Chagall has. Makes me want to give him a big hug!!!! (When Sunny is not looking, of course).


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

Such a beauty!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Handsome little man!


----------



## AutisticDogLover (Nov 25, 2012)

where can I get my hands on a leash like that? it's so pretty!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is one gorgeous poodle you have. Such lovely pictures. I have serious ear envy. I What a nice gift, the colors are perfect for Chagall which means it would be perfect for Swizzle too. I will have to look for something similar.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I never get tired of seeing pictures of my favorite silver boy!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH Chagall, you are sooo handsome! You definitely are a head-turner!!!!
And I envy those tulips!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Pretty boy -- as usual. and pretty flowers. Isn't spring wonderful?


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Lula & I are swooning for Chagall. 
Gorgeous photos. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

He is extremely photogenic. I love seeing photos of all the pups but Chagall is just extra special. There is a light in his eyes that shows his zest for life.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

How can a dog named Chagall not be a work of art? He is very handsome and you tulips are beautiful.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oreo's Mommy said:


> There is a light in his eyes that shows his zest for life.


It will soon be the light reflecting off his birthday cake candles. :cake: Chagall turns 4 on Friday!arty2: Fastest four years of my life so far!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

_Fleurs de Chagall_

_A True MASTERPEICE_ ..._stunning composition !_

_PS Fellow artiste, Lautrec turns 4 yrs in 2 weeks _:rose:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what great pictures - he is a beauty and your flowers are too!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Give Chagall birthday hugs and kisses from Lily and Peeves tomorrow.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

:birthday: to Chagall. 

We are so happy for the pretty boy - we are :bounce::bounce:, :cheers2:, and :dancing: before we :vroam:.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Happy Happy Birthday to you! :cake:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh! I almost missed this very special occasion! Belated Happy BIrthday licks & barks from Indie, Lady, & Jack and a big hug for Chagall & his talented Mom from me...may there be many, many more years filled with Chagall's beauty & smarts to come! 4 years old....Chagall is a big boy now!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Happy birthdaaaaaaaaay Chagall!! Lou wants to celebrate with u!! 
We wish u many more wonderful birthdays to come! You are a wonderful poodle and your mom is a wonderful person, you 2 are in my "favorite list" of wonderfulness!!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy birthday handsome boy! I hope you and your Mom had a wonderful celebration. You are just like your Mom, a true angel. I agree with Lou, you two are just awesome! 

I love the photos! The tulips are beutiful and Chagall is stunning as always!
Big hugs y'all!


----------



## CjTitus (Jan 25, 2013)

It was a gorgeous spring day today. I groomed my cream toy poodle this morning, gardened a bit, then went over to a girl friend's home who got a 7 month old poodle a month ago to show her how to pet groom her. The silver poodle pup was lovely on the table, and good through the full groom. Afterwards we relaxed on the porch overlooking the lake and enjoyed it. The Cavalier is my friend's first obedience dog and current therapy dog. She got the poodle after getting to know mine to do obedience/rally & agility. I think she is going to be great! ~ Cj & Tigger


----------

